# '99 Maxima EGR problem



## mikew (Jun 23, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where the EGR is located on a 1999 Maxima?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Under the intake manifold closest to the firewall. It is a copper colored tube.


----------



## mikew (Jun 23, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Under the intake manifold closest to the firewall. It is a copper colored tube.


thank you


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Let me know if you still have a problem locating it. In order to do anything with the EGR tube you will need to take off your intake manifold. The EGR tube is right above the rear (right) header.

Just an fyi.


----------

